# NorthernFurs in Newcastle - Anyone going?



## StemTheDeer (May 28, 2016)

I really doubt anyone is since it's a really small furmeet, but I'd love to find more northern furries ;-; xD


----------



## modfox (Jun 1, 2016)

i can go i live in muswellbrook
if your talking about newcastle in australia


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 1, 2016)

Nah, I'm talking about the one in England. Bummer


----------



## lupus99 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm from Newcastle too! ^-^


----------



## Ryxard (Apr 20, 2017)

I am from a nordic country, but I think it is a quite long way to travel from my country.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 21, 2017)

Liverpool based furry here. Glad to see there's northern conventions even if they are small. Hope it goes well


----------

